# Akinator The Web Genie



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

So between @MiffyPuff , @Dale Edwards , @Gizmo , @Oliver Barry and myself we have been trying to fool Akinator the web genie the last few days... out of an estimated 50 characters guessed we have only managed to trick it 3 times.

Lets see how many of our forumites can fool him 

http://en.akinator.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

Damn this okey is clever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (8/7/15)

Meh, fooled it first attempt with the character from my avatar. It came close with Goofy, but still a miss.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/15)

Finally got him with Cecil John Rhodes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

He even got Liewe Heksie when we were trying earlier lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/7/15)

Wow got strawberry shortcake right...


----------



## Dale Edwards (18/7/15)

Its smart. Very smart. It actually had me pissed off for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (18/7/15)

I beat it first go with "Lucky Luke"..his first guess was badly wrong..
he picked "cynthia, angelica's doll", whoever she is.







dammit..he got it in the end after 72 questions. Luke, you are a Legend, but this machine learning website found you, sorry buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (18/7/15)

ok, I beat him, but it was a bit unfair.
Groenie die Draak won, but I think it was actually a spanish show dubbed in afrikaans. But then again..Liewe Heksie etc are all in the same category.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grisù
So if you were going for groenie..the genie knows about his legendary status now too.




Ek wil 'n brandweerman word!


----------



## method1 (19/7/15)

Didn't guess Ren or Stimpy 

... Or David Lynch.


----------



## ET (19/7/15)

I pity the fool of a genie that doesn't know BA from the a-team


----------



## Noddy (19/7/15)

He didn't know Bekkie


----------

